# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  معرفي تكنيك هاي مديريت لايه بندي يا چيدمان كامپوننت ها در فريم هاي جاوا

## JavaWorld

هدف از اين بخش، آموزش تكنيك هايي است كه به كمك آنها مي توان كامپوننت هاي مورد نظر خود را به صورت دقيق در هر جايي از فريم كه مورد نظر است، قرار دهيد. براي شروع كار پيشنهاد مي كنم كه دو مقاله زير را مطالعه نماييد.

1- معرفي تكنيك هاي مديريت لايه بندي يا چيدمان كامپوننت ها
2- بررسي مدل لايه بندي BorderLayout 

موفق و پيروز باشيد

----------


## JavaWorld

سلام
در بخش قبل تكنيك BorderLayout مورد بررسي قرار گرفت. در اين بخش يكي ديگر از تكنيكهاي چيدن عناصر يك فرم را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهيم. اين تكنيك *BoxLayout‌* نام دارد. براي كسب اطلاعات بيشتر در اين زمينه به لينك زير مراجعه نماييد.

*بررسي مدل لايه بندي BoxLayout* 
موفق و پيروز باشيد.

----------


## JavaWorld

سلام

يكي ديگر از تكنيك هاي لايه بندي فريم هاي جاوا، مدل لايه بندي *CardLayout* مي باشد. در اين مدل panel ها بصورت كارت هاي يا لايه هايي در نظر گرفته شده و كامپوننت ها بر روي اين لايه ها قرار مي گيرند.
 براي مطالعه ادامه مطلب به لينك زير مراجعه نماييد.

*بررسي مدل لايه بندي CardLayout*

موفق و پيروز باشيد.

----------


## JavaWorld

سلام

تكنيك ديگري كه امروز قصد معرفي آن را دارم، مدل لايه بندي *FlowLayout* مي باشد. در اين كامپوننت ها بصورت رديفي و پشت سرهم در كانتينر قرار مي گيرند. براي مطالعه ادامه مطلب به لينك زير مراجعه نماييد.

*بررسي مدل لايه بندي FlowLayout*


موفق و پيروز باشيد.

----------


## biyavar

پس grid layout چی این یکی خیلی باحاله اینم یک توضیح بدید !!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

